# June CSUSA Group Buy



## Quality Pen (Jun 9, 2015)

READ THIS ENTIRE POST.

  YOU MUST (1) PM 
  and
  (2) POST IN THIS THREAD IF YOU WANT TO PARTICIPATE.


  Welcome to the June CSUSA Group Buy. Please read this post in its entirety.

My goal is to have everything done and ordered by *Monday June 15*. I do my best to save you money, so I will be using regional rate boxes ($8.26) which are a little smaller than a MFRB but also a little cheaper. Depending on what you order, we'll adjust up or down as necessary. (Boxes and razor stands almost always require additional shipping.) This buy is open to USA and Canada shipping addresses only.

$50 of insurance is now included with Priority Mail. *YOU* are responsible for any additional insurance you want. 
***New IAP guideline** Insurance will be included unless you specifically decline!*
  For reference: 
  $100 of insurance costs $2.60, 200=3.30, 300=5.50, 400=6.75, 500=8, 600=9.25, 700=10.50, 800=11.75, 900=13, 1000=14.25, 1100=15.50. 
  Please put the exact amount in the excel sheet when you submit your order. I recommend insurance. Please remember that I am responsible for shipping your merchandise, but I cannot be held responsible for its delivery!

If you see something I missed, or have questions, please let me know!



The Specifics

This buy is focused on obtaining the maximum kit quantity discount of 25% plus the CSUSA “club” discount which is now 10%. This is a very limited buy. *This buy is open to the first 10 respondents to this thread OR until Wednesday June 10  at 11:59 PM C.S.T., whichever occurs first. *

*IF YOU DO NOT MEET THE TIMELINES, WE WILL PLACE THE ORDER WITHOUT YOU. IF YOU SENT MONEY AFTER THE DEADLINE AND THE ORDER WAS PLACED THEN YOUR MONEY WILL BE REFUNDED TO YOU. THERE WILL BE NO "WARNING" EMAILS THAT YOU ARE LATE. Sorry, but it's not right to others who do things on time to have to wait for others who do not.*

*I will post in this thread when 10 participants have been reached. *

*REQUIREMENTS TO PARTICIPATE:*
• There is a minimum purchase of 10 Artisan kits AND you must be willing to work with the restrictions listed below.
*• 1. PM me to get in – first 10 in are in.*
*• 2. Must have a USA or Canada shipping address.
• 3. Also reply to this thread so others know when the 10 is met.*
*• 4.* *New: *In your reply in this thread you must state that you either want to "Insure for retail value" or "No insurance on my shipment." Additionally on the spreadsheet, you must indicate the same.

Please indicate your NAME and IAP USERNAME on all payments and correspondence. I will PM you if you are one of the first 10 to respond “I am in and will buy at least 10 kits” and your insurance selection. 

  I will give you my email address to return the spreadsheet to. There is a block at the top of the spreadsheets. It requires:

Your IAP screen name
Your “real” name
Your email address
Your mailing address
  Whether or not you want insurance (Yes/No)

If these fields are not filled out accurately, the spreadsheet will be returned to you!

*DEADLINES:*
• First 10 respondents with at least 10 Artisan kits
• Spreadsheet must be returned by Friday June 11 (Midnight – CST)
• PayPal (only payment option) by Sunday June 12 (Midnight – CST)



*PAYPAL ONLY:*
I will be placing the order by *Monday June 15*. If you have not made the PayPal payment by the deadline scheduled above you will be removed you from the buy. I will confirm your total via PM as well as my PayPal information once I receive your order back. Please do not sign up and then not follow through in a timely manner, it knocks someone else out of a chance to participate. 

  Several members and organizers have asked PayPal regarding the use of "Friends and Family" payment option. And it is OK in their eyes, and has been each time they were contacted. The "Friends and Family" payment method has no fees for the recipient, thus saving you money.

*SHIPPING:*
Will be defaulted to published USPS Regional Rate 4 for online postage price of $8.26. It will include tracking and delivery confirmation. For smaller orders that will fit the small priority box, I will refund the difference in shipping. Likewise, if you have very large orders, it may not be able to fit into one regional rate box. I'll give you my best estimate on shipping once you place your order, and we'll go from there. 

  Canadians, change the field labeled "Estimated - shipping" cost to $33.95 in the excel sheet.


*KITS AVAILABLE:*
For the 25% discount, we need to reach a 100 kit minimum from the Artisan kits only. *Apprentice kits follow a different discount pattern, and will not be included in this buy!* (The extra 10% discount is based on the total order dollar amount.)* Prices and availability of kits are updated as of this posting, but you may want to check your items online to be sure.* 
_Special spreadsheet notes in red:_
· _Artisan Lock n Load is on Closeout – no discount_
· _PSI Bolts have their own quantity discounts and don’t mix/match. If we have overwhelming interest in these pens, I will adjust the discount and advise you of the new total._
·_ Razors have their own quantity discount._
·_ Styluses have their own quantity discount._
I believe the spreadsheet is accurate, but will not make up any differences if I have mistyped or transposed numbers. If you find any discrepancies in the spreadsheet, please contact me ASAP! I will confirm your total via PM with appropriate discounts after all order sheets have been returned to me. 

Only items listed on the spreadsheet will be included in the buy, no other items will be added. *I am willing to make exception to this requirement for a "non-pen" item - but limit this to 1 item number.*



*BACKORDERED ITEMS*
[strike]There will be *NO backorders*. Out of stock items will be refunded without any questions. [/strike]

  If you order a backordered item then your order will be held until the entire order has arrived. Otherwise, we can discuss if you would prefer to pay for shipping twice.



*SHIPPING INSURANCE:*
I do not require that you pay for insurance but I highly recommend it.* I can not and will not be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control.* You will receive confirmation of shipping, but once it has left my hands I am not responsible for it. If you desire insurance then add it to your spreadsheet. *I recommend insuring your shipment for the FULL RETAIL value of your order!*

The attached spreadsheet _June Group Buy _ will calculate your total cost for pens including both the 25% and the 10% discount from CSUSA. The total cost of the buy must exceed $1000 after the 25% discount is applied in order to qualify for the additional 10%. 

I have also rounded up the PayPal fee to 4.0%. Your PayPal fee may be less than what you pay, and this difference will be refunded. Once all payments are received and accounts settled to my satisfaction, I will issue PayPal refunds for any overpayments. I’ll try to get as close to even as possible – anything less than $1.00 will not be refunded.

Please complete your order within the spreadsheet. *Before you return the spreadsheet to me by email – change the excel filename as follows: *
*RealFirstName_RealLastName_CSUSA_June.xls* 

I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone, and please feel free to PM me with any questions or concerns.

Again, PM me and post in this thread that you are in with at least the 10 kit minimum and your insurance option. I will PM to confirm and send you my email for you to send the filled-in spread sheet back to me. These requirements are intended to be very specific. If you have any questions PM me right away. 







  ***I would like to emphasize something again... It helps me keep track of things easier when you change your excel filename to: 
*RealFirstName_RealLastName_CSUSA_June.xls*


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm in for at least 10 artisan kits.  

No insurance on my shipment. 

Thank you.


----------



## VotTak (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm in for at least 10 artisan kits. 

Insure for retail value 

Thank you.


----------



## WalkOn (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi,

I will buy at least 10 Artisan kits and I would like my shipment insured for its retail value.   Thanks Kev


----------



## jsolie (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm in for at least 10, and I would like to insure the shipment.


----------



## Quality Pen (Jun 10, 2015)

4/10 thus far.


----------



## PSNCO (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm in for at least 10.... no insurance


----------



## Stevie Ray (Jun 10, 2015)

I am in for at least 10. No extra insurance.


----------



## Grampy122 (Jun 10, 2015)

*June Group buy*

I am in for at least 10. No extra insurance.


----------



## RDH79 (Jun 10, 2015)

I will be in for more than 10.   Add extra insurance
Rich


----------



## Bean_Counter (Jun 10, 2015)

Im in for 10 no extra insurance


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Jun 10, 2015)

I will be in for more than 10.   Add extra insurance

Thanks, Mike


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Jun 10, 2015)

*Please remove me from this group buy*

Due to an unforeseen medical expense ($300 for a prescription) I will not be able to participate in this group buy. Please remove me from this list and it opens the buy up to one more person.

Thanks, Mike



Indiana_Parrothead said:


> I will be in for more than 10.   Add extra insurance
> 
> Thanks, Mike


----------



## Quality Pen (Jun 10, 2015)

Dan Masshardt
VotTak
WalkOn
jsolie
PSNCO
Stevie      Ray
Grampy122
RDH79
Bean_Counter
 

One spot remaining.


----------



## scotian12 (Jun 10, 2015)

Bobby...I am in for 10 plus with no insurance...going to Canada.   Thanks    Darrell Eisner


----------



## Quality Pen (Jun 10, 2015)

Ok, please send me a PM.

The buy is full now. Everyone should have gotten a PM.


----------



## Quality Pen (Jun 11, 2015)

*New excel with all blanks...

*please use this excel, v2, to submit to me.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jun 17, 2015)

Any update on the buy?


----------



## Quality Pen (Jun 17, 2015)

Just wanted to update and let you know that there was a minor delay surrounding payments but the order was placed. 

As you know from the PM's, some items are backordered and I will let everyone know the status on that.


----------



## killer-beez (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm in if there is room.  Greg


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jun 18, 2015)

killer-beez said:


> I'm in if there is room.  Greg



Way late to the party bro. :-(


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jun 24, 2015)

Any update on the order?


----------



## Quality Pen (Jun 24, 2015)

Dan Masshardt said:


> Any update on the order?


Hi Dan,

Yes I'm late to update but the order came in yesterday and I opened the box but didn't sort it out yet... some heavy ol' boxes there. Looked at the order form and the gents appeared to be back in stock (in the boxes) and all here so that's good.


----------



## Quality Pen (Jun 26, 2015)

Small update, I got the stuff all boxed up and doublec hecked but I just got swamped unfortunately I can't get them out today. If anyone's package was very time sensitive please send me a PM.


----------



## PSNCO (Jun 29, 2015)

Have the packages shipped yet?


----------



## VotTak (Jun 29, 2015)

I believe so, as I got email from USPS Shipping Services with label number


----------



## Quality Pen (Jun 30, 2015)

Hi, the packages have been mailed. I was wondering, for the USA packages I input the email, but do any of you receive the updates? I tested it once with my own email but I didn't get the email?  So, I was just curious.

Anyways, happy turning! Hope they get there safe and soon!


----------



## jsolie (Jun 30, 2015)

I did get an email from USPS with a tracking number.  Looking forward to receiving it.


----------



## Quality Pen (Jun 30, 2015)

jsolie said:


> I did get an email from USPS with a tracking number.  Looking forward to receiving it.


Ok great, I have been wondering if those work... never saw anything from the email whenever I tried with it. I don't get it I guess!


----------



## WalkOn (Jul 2, 2015)

Hey Bobby,

The package arrive today - everything was spot-on.  Thanks again for doing all this,  I really appreciate it.  Have a great holiday weekend.

All the Best, 

Kev


----------



## VotTak (Jul 3, 2015)

My package arrived yesterday. Everything looks very good. Appreciate that. Have a nice holiday.
Thanks


----------



## Grampy122 (Jul 3, 2015)

*Pen Kits*

I received mine. Thanks for doing the Group Buy. 
Gordie


----------



## Quality Pen (Jul 3, 2015)

Thank you guys for letting me know. Happy turning!


----------



## jsolie (Jul 3, 2015)

My package arrived safe and sound yesterday.


----------



## RDH79 (Jul 6, 2015)

Got mine.
Thank You. !!


----------



## Quality Pen (Jul 6, 2015)

Fantastic!


----------



## scotian12 (Jul 9, 2015)

My package arrived. Thank you for all your help in conducting the Group Buy.   Darrell Eisner


----------



## Quality Pen (Jul 9, 2015)

Great to hear Darrell!


----------



## Bean_Counter (Jul 10, 2015)

Received mine as well. Thanks again for doing this Bobby


----------



## Quality Pen (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks for letting me know!


----------

